# Check me out...



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Just started my site, so it's new. Check back often for updates...


Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Great site Twisted!

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

twistedsister,

I asked this on a different topic, but let me ask it of you here, also. Since you're part of The Haunted Hydro, are you familiar with Mr. Maniacal or the Maniacal Brothers? I'm trying to locate one of them.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

cool stuff


----------

